# Tasting Whisk(e)y



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Mixed. Straight up. Neat or on the rocks. Canadian, Irish, Scotch, Japanese, Tennessee whisk(e)y or Kentucky bourbon. Corn mash or rye. Single malt or blend. The manifold variations of whisk(e)y and ways to drink it are seemingly endless. 

One of life's great pleasures is an early October weekend getaway to an impoundment in Ohio's hill country accompanied with my pop, a few good cuts of beef, some well aged cigars, and an adequate supply of brown liquor. Whether imbibed back at the cabin or taking a few selective nips from a flask to help warm up on an overcast day few things in life are as fine a joy as a quality whisk(e)y. 

Since the outdoors and whisk(e)y go hand in hand like pizza and beer I figured this forum would be an appropriate place to discuss your favorite whisk(e)ys and how you like to consume them. And as I'm always looking for a quality whisk(e)y to add to the collection perhaps a few reviews and recommendations will arise from the discussion.

Personally, I prefer my whiskey neat. Note the inclusion of the "e" implies I'm likely referring to whiskey of American origin. For much of my adult life my preferred whiskey has been bourbon. By law the mash used in bourbon production must be at least 51% corn. Bourbon cannot be distilled at a proof higher than 160, and it cannot be higher than 125 proof when put into the barrels for aging. Aging must take place in new, fire-charred oak barrels. And once drawn from the barrels it cannot be "cut" with anything other than water. The corn-based mash often results in a sweet tasting spirit compared to other liquors, including many other whisk(e)ys. The charred oak adds a smoky note in many cases. 

As far as a go-to bourbon, I find Bulleit bourbon to be a solid, affordable choice. Compared to most bourbons its mash has a relatively high rye content which may explain why I like it (more on this later). It rarely fails to please whether neat, on the rocks, or mixed in a cocktail like an old fashioned where it particularly shines due to its low cost and moderate 80 proof (40% ABV). Another faithful option is Booker's small batch bourbon. Don't let the name fool you, manufactured by Jim Beam this stuff is widely available as are all the "small batch" series from Beam Suntory Co. Just because it's made by one of the big boys doesn't mean it isn't good. It's one of the original cask strength offerings and often comes north of 120 proof so a splash of water may help calm this pony down. I've found few whiskeys cleanse the pallet better before a fine steak dinner. And while my limited experiences tasting Pappy Van Winkle don't refute the reviews that it is a mighty fine whiskey, I have a hard time stomaching the cost unless it's going on a company expense report. Honorable mention: Blanton's. 

I'm not sure about all of you, but I've found the white hot popularity of bourbon rather off-putting. While it is fun to try various barrel cut and small batch offerings, the sheer volume of options is overwhelming. And it seems all that is required is some review in Cigar Aficionado or Wine Spectator to send the prices through the roof... if you can find a fifth. As such, I have found myself gravitating toward rye whiskeys. As mentioned above, Bulleit's bourbon recipe contains a bit more rye than your typical bourbon and therefore it's no wonder the distiller also offers a quality rye too, and for an affordable price. Note that purists will insist a Manhattan be made with rye despite bourbon being more common these days. Some historians suggest the original old fashioned was also concocted with the then-more prevalent rye whiskey of the day. Bulleit rye is a worthy base liquor for both recipes. 

High West is a producer with several rye offerings. I don't believe High West actually distills their own whiskey. Rather they could be referred to as a blender and sure enough many of their offerings are whiskey blends, some two or more rye whiskeys and others, like Campfire, including different types of whiskeys (by the way, I do not recommend Campfire; it's weird). Double Rye! by High West is a nice change of pace whiskey. It is a blend of two ryes - one 95% rye and another 53% rye and 37% corn. The company claims it is the spiciest rye in the world but I find it to be rather sweet compared to some ryes. 

And now to the best rye, scratch that, perhaps the best damn whiskey I have tried to date - Whistle Pig 10 year 100% rye (100 proof, though doesn't taste like it). The origin of this whiskey is somewhat unremarkable. While it is bottled in Vermont what is currently available was distilled and aged in Canada by GoAmericago. Regardless, it is a wonderful whiskey. Has a great nose reminiscent of caramel, is warm going down with tastes of spice and vanilla, with a long butterscotch finish. You can pay up for the Boss Hog variety (134 proof with a price tag to match to proof) but I find that blend too overpowering. Whistle Pig farm's marketing implies future iterations of the whiskey will be derived entirely from Vermont-sourced inputs from the Vermont oak barrels on down to the grain itself. Dave Pickerell, formerly of Makers Mark, is the master distiller at WP. Honorable mention: Michter's Rye. 

I know many a whiskey enthusiast that say it must be whisky or no whiskey at all. And that means scotch. I'm not a huge fan of heavy peat flavors and therefore I gravitate toward speyside over islay or highland scotch. I find MacAllan double cask, a 12 year single malt, to be an approachable and (relatively) affordable scotch. Honorable mention: Oban. 

Another representation of the art of whisk(e)y I've recently come to appreciate are Japanese whiskys. Similar in nature to scotch they tend to be lighter and have a unique flavor profile. For example, Nikka's Hakushu in an eerie sort of way reminds one of being in a rain soaked forest; great for a relaxing spring afternoon. If you can get your hands on it the best of the Japanese offerings that I have tried is Hibiki by Suntory. I've only ever had the base blend though I hear the 12 year is also incredible. 

So what say you whiskey connoisseurs, what are your favorites, and how do you like them prepared?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crown xr......neat


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Had a bit of Knob Creek Single Barrel served neat a year or so ago at a B-Day party for an old friend.
If I still partook, that would very likely be an everyday 'sipper' for me. It had just enough bite, great flavor, pleasant aftertaste and excellent proof for sipping.
Used to like Knob Creek Original 'neat' for its heavy bite on cold days as well as Makers Mark or Gentleman Jack for its smoothness sipped neat or 'rocked' while sitting around a campfire at night. 
Never cared for whiskey and water but sure had my fill mixed with coke.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm a bourbon nerd as well. Big fan of anything buffalo trace. Favorites of mine are regular buffalo trace, eagle rare, four roses, knob creek, and good old wild turkey 101. I drink them neat or with one ice cube. I never been a fan of bulleit bourbon which is surprising. Four rose made most of there bourbon at least they used to .I think they might have started making there own now. I would like to take a weekend and go visit the distilleries in Kentucky.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Canadian whiskey only.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

koonzie99 said:


> I'm a bourbon nerd as well. Big fan of anything buffalo trace. Favorites of mine are regular buffalo trace, eagle rare, four roses, knob creek, and good old wild turkey 101. I drink them neat or with one ice cube. I never been a fan of bulleit bourbon which is surprising. Four rose made most of there bourbon at least they used to .I think they might have started making there own now. I would like to take a weekend and go visit the distilleries in Kentucky.


We did the tour last year and had a great time. You would enjoy the trip. The history alone from that area was well worth the trip. Heaven Hills and Woodford Reserve have some darn good bourbon. Makers and Beam were interesting as well.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> crown xr......neat


Exactly!! That's some good stuff.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok I will start from the top I was a alcoholic at age 12 I started drinking. I always liked blended Canadian Mist at the top of my list. I worked around Akron use to stop at the Cork&Bottle $.50 shot of the day was 1st shot what ever Corbys to Crown Royal and anything in between. I also liked a bourbon moonshine as a kid in Pa. was easy to find I had a friend whos dad took it and put in old bourbon barrels . I don't drink haven't for 40yrs but have whiskey in my home you are fortunate to have your dad and such good times. I remember my dads coffee royals 2oz Four Rose cup of coffee and 6 teaspoons sugar. I also was never a smoker but loved a good cigar or pipe enjoy your self and sip that drink.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

wajski said:


> Ok I will start from the top I was a alcoholic at age 12 I started drinking. I always liked blended Canadian Mist at the top of my list. I worked around Akron use to stop at the Cork&Bottle $.50 shot of the day was 1st shot what ever Corbys to Crown Royal and anything in between. I also liked a bourbon moonshine as a kid in Pa. was easy to find I had a friend whos dad took it and put in old bourbon barrels . I don't drink haven't for 40yrs but have whiskey in my home you are fortunate to have your dad and such good times. I remember my dads coffee royals 2oz Four Rose cup of coffee and 6 teaspoons sugar. I also was never a smoker but loved a good cigar or pipe enjoy your self and sip that drink.


Canadian mist is my daily drinker. I have found I like it better than my old favorite Crown Royal. For me the Crown Royal is a bit too smooth.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

leeabu said:


> Canadian mist is my daily drinker. I have found I like it better than my old favorite Crown Royal. For me the Crown Royal is a bit too smooth.


I bought a bottle of mist a few weeks back....its different than the 1990s mist


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Crown Royal Apple ! Fruit is good for you !


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Angels Envy bourbon. They offer three varieties, I prefer the one finished in port barrels, the "finished rye" variety is finished in rum barrels, I find that too sweet.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice post, I feel almost smarter for reading it. I usually pass up the long winded rants and raves but this one pulled me in. I'm a Makers, Jim Beam, Brandy neat or old fashion guy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Crown Apple on the rocks and wild turkey straight up!


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

My pick is Wigle Deep Cut neat. It is distilled in Pittsburgh and mostly a local offering. They distill only small batches and are all fantastic. They are a small distillery but are gaining popularity quickly. If you ever get a chance to sample it's a must try and if your in Pittsburgh stop by the shop and take a tour with free samples.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Great feedback, gang. Looks like there are a few I need to sample the next time I'm at a tasting


What are your thoughts on Crown Royal? Seems to be the crowd favorite 

I just finished a bottle of Michters small batch. The first snort I ever took of this stuff I would have sworn they stuffed some butterscotch candies into the bottle. I think its because I burnt my tongue first with some Evan Williams and some other crap so my tongue was just that happy for something decent! I haven't gotten those extreme butterscotch flavors since. I've had a few drinks like that.. First sips amazing, then can never recreate that.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What are your thoughts on Crown Royal? Seems to be the crowd favorite
> 
> I just finished a bottle of Michters small batch. The first snort I ever took of this stuff I would have sworn they stuffed some butterscotch candies into the bottle. I think its because I burnt my tongue first with some Evan Williams and some other crap so my tongue was just that happy for something decent! I haven't gotten those extreme butterscotch flavors since. I've had a few drinks like that.. First sips amazing, then can never recreate that.


I've been wanting to try Michters will have to pick one up now. I also wanna try Henny McKenna bottled in bond it's a 10 year single barrel that I've heard good things about.


----------



## fishin express (Apr 6, 2009)

Did part of the bourbon trail just a couple weeks ago. Great time learned alot. If you go, the tour at Willett was the best. Larceny is one of my favorites, it is by Heaven Hill. Enjoy neat, or my new thing is an old fashioned. Making me wish I wasn't at work right now!!


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Crown on the rocks for me.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Makers Mark with one cube of ice.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm more of a rum guy, Captain Morgans Private Stock.Also Macallan's 25.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

This is a great thread, as a fairly new whiskey drinker, i have learned of a few new ones at least to me. Can't wait until my next trip to the Strip District to try the Wigle deep cut!!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> Whoa there big fella. That stuff is usually under lock and key. And for good reason. Will cost a week's pay for many.


Haha I agree! More like MacCallan 12 if I go that route. Good stuff! Also like Glenmorangie..

Interesting thread. I like trying different drinks, so this should help with idears!


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

Knob Creek for sipping,and for mixing Echo Springs.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone else here use whiskey stones instead of ice? I still use ice if I'm out and about but at home I use the whiskey stones.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> Canadian whiskey only.


Seagrams 83 !!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bobberbucket said:


> Anyone else here use whiskey stones instead of ice? I still use ice if I'm out and about but at home I use the whiskey stones.


whats a whiskey stone?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

9Left said:


> whats a whiskey stone?


Instead of ice cubes, it's a polished stone that you keep in your freezer. It stays colder longer, and doesn't water your whiskey down as it thaws because it doesn't melt.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

9Left said:


> whats a whiskey stone?


Some rocks that you keep in the freezer and put in the whiskey instead of ice. A friend of mine turned me on to them.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

RiparianRanger said:


> As far as a go-to bourbon, I find Bulleit bourbon to be a solid


I agree with your statement as bourbons are concerned, I also enjoy Woodford double oaked, and both Knob Creek and Blantons single barrel. As for un-aged whiskey goes, I will take a jar of good ole Tennessee back hills moonshine any day!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

My top three would probably be Buffalo Trace, Basil Hayden, and Bulleit Rye. 

Best I've had was a bottle of Johnny Walker -green bottle. It was a gift. I'd never buy it based on price but I really enjoyed that stuff


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Neat! Right now my three of choice are Bakers, Bookers and Basil Haydens. I have recently dove into the higher proofed ryes and really like them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> Some rocks that you keep in the freezer and put in the whiskey instead of ice. A friend of mine turned me on to them.
> View attachment 233632


I don't get it, seems like a waste of money to me. if you want it cold without ice, like I do, just keep the bottle in the freezer.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I don't get it, seems like a waste of money to me. if you want it cold without ice, like I do, just keep the bottle in the freezer.


I guess if you chug it down that works. For those that don't want it to get warm while they enjoy it, the rocks seem to do pretty well. 

If someone thinks that $50 for a bottle of rotten corn juice is reasonable, I doubt a few bucks for some rocks to keep it cold is out of the question.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

beaver said:


> I guess if you chug it down that works. For those that don't want it to get warm while they enjoy it, the rocks seem to do pretty well.
> 
> If someone thinks that $50 for a bottle of rotten corn juice is reasonable, I doubt a few bucks for some rocks to keep it cold is out of the question.


Who said I chug it down? I have thick rocks glasses that I also keep in the freezer that do just fine keeping it cold when combined with the whiskey out of the freezer.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Who said I chug it down? I have thick rocks glasses that I also keep in the freezer that do just fine keeping it cold when combined with the whiskey out of the freezer.


I've got more varieties whiskey than I can keep in my freezer. I do couple keep a bottle of my usual (Knob creek) in the freezer but the stones are nice when I want something different without watering down with ice.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I've been blessed with knowing quite a few people that are very generous. Most are the high end Scotch drinkers. A weeks pay, doesn't even come close to the prices of these bottles of heavenly whiskey. A lot comes from very prominent ex drinkers, who are given to them out of respect, even knowing they don't drink, but will also give them to someone they too respect. My cousin, drinks occasionally, and shares occasionally! I have noticed the one commonality, all are single malts. I have a few that aren't on any shelf in the U.S. however at my price point I still like my Prvate Stock and 1/2 an ice cube is as fine as it gets, for me..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I like the limited run of crown salted caramel.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

bobk Black Velvet came out with their version of salted caramel , it's Toasted Caramel and it's pretty damn good, a lot of the guys in camp liked it better than the Crown. Plus it's only about $8 bucks a bottle.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

One of my favorite sipping bourbons is Maker's Mark. Love enjoying a glass before dinner, or afterwards.....


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Woodford reserve is my favorite


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

A bit of early American history:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiskey_Rebellion

What else ...


> Legend has it that when critics of Gen. Ulysses S. Grant complained to President Abraham Lincoln about Grant's drinking, Lincoln replied, "I wish some of you would tell me the brand of whiskey that Grant drinks. I would like to send a barrel of it to my other generals."


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I like a single malt scotch like Glen Fiddich or a Canadian whiskey.
Thing is I add a splash of water, I find I'm able to appreciate the flavor better.
It's not sacredregledous, that's how my Scotch family taught me to drink it.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I think most of us would agree that whiskey is for sipping and savoring slowly. Same with a good rum or tequila.

OTOH for me at least, vodka burns cleaner. Spin up the turbines and spark the afterburner and hold on tight for the ride.

I wonder if I could get a custom licence plate reading 100 PROOF but maybe that would not be a good idea.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a charter in Destin Fl , named 100 PROOF.

I don't really drink much but my wife sent be on a run today to replenish our supply for our guests.. Rabbit Hole Bourbon, Jeffersons very small batch, and Slow & Low Rock & Rye


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not much on understanding whiskeys but love me a Canadian Forty Creek on the rocks/water with a semi-sweet chocolate morsel to replace the cigar. Think it's better than Canadian Mist and better and less costly than Crown. Alas, Canadian Club only now that the Forty Creek is no longer offered here in Ohio. What American can compete for $20 per fifth? Burp


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I had some peach bourbon tonite.. With Ginger Ale... Ya,,, lightweight..


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I usually prefer Jack Daniels, but sometimes have a taste for Crown Royal or a few its varieties. Once in a while I'll get a bottle of Jameson.

With all, sip it straight, preferably chilled a bit.

I tried Buffalo Trace. While I really liked the taste, etc., it seemed to go straight to my head.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanksgiving spread 2018


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

That's one bad thing about Ohio liquor laws, you can only get what they allow. I wish I could get 7-star Metaxa without having to go to Michigan.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lowerider1029 said:


> bobk Black Velvet came out with their version of salted caramel , it's Toasted Caramel and it's pretty damn good, a lot of the guys in camp liked it better than the Crown. Plus it's only about $8 bucks a bottle.


I’ll have to try it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Angels Envy bourbon. They offer three varieties, I prefer the one finished in port barrels, the "finished rye" variety is finished in rum barrels, I find that too sweet.


I really like the Angel's Envy rye finished in rum barrels, even if it is a little sweet. Thanks for the tip on the port barrels, though, I'm going to have to try that. These are awfully pricey, but the best I've had.
For a cocktail made with Russells Reserve Rye, try mixing up a sazerac. I became a fan after a trip to the French Quarter, NOLA. It's their signature cocktail.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I did some work several years ago for an older gentleman and was gifted a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle. Needless to say this is a special occasion drink.

For every day drinking I like WL Wellers bourbon, and have gotten into anejo tequilas. The Espolon Extra Anejo is my current favorite, it's a smooth sipping tequila. A tequila for whiskey rrinkers


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are makin me thirsty as hell. So many great options out there. Here's how I roll...Windsor Canadian is my base daily drink. Cheap and tastes good to me. I've tried cheaper Canadians but you can tell they're cheaper for a reason. Next I like Canadian club, especially their specialty longer aged whiskies. The sherry cask aged whisky is a winner. I'm not big on American style whisky. Too rough...on the other hand, I'm no fan of Crown...too smooth. Also why I don't like vodka...way too smooth, like drinking water...dangerous! I do like rye whiskys....don't care for Scotch. I love the JD fireball.. I'll try a bottle of anything...knob creek is darn good...the knob creek 120 is on fire though, I liked the 100 better, more taste and flavor, less fire.

As for rum, Captain Morgan black is a tasty treat. I really like that stuff. Their flavored gimmicky varieties are tasty, especially cannon blast. That's a fun one to buy for new friends you meet at the bar. I thought their watermelon and pumpkin varieties were good. I prefer dark, heavy rum.

As for gin, I will only mention one. Tanquray "Rangpur". I absolutely love that stuff. If you like gin, you MUST try Rangpur. It would be perfect for gin and tonic....call me crazy (probably deservedly so) but I drink Rangpur straight up. I drink all hard alcohol straight up. I prefer alcohol at room temperature. For me, if alcohol is too cold I can't taste the flavors as well. I'd rather have it be too warm than too cold. I drink straight up but I do chase, (not to eliminate the harder tastes....you just cant drink hard stuff all night)..I prefer a nice, bitter, slightly fruity IPA or something unusual like Budweiser margarita flavored "lime-arita" or a hard cider or even those mikes hard lemonades....especially black cherry or blood orange. All chasers are also consumed at room temperature.

Having said that...I must also say that alcohol consumption can be a black hole that someone can get lost in, especially after going through, oh...i dont know..hmmm..extended trauma such as after a painful, unwanted divorce. so be careful. It's not all fun and games.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I've been drinking Ezra Brooks Bourbon lately. Good price for a pretty decent Bourbon. On the rocks with a splash of water for me.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

For dark rum: Gosling's Black Seal

For light/ medium rum: Barbancourt if you can find it

When I was visiting in Miami, I tried a lot of rums not available here and almost every one of them was a harsh disappointment. Even mixing them with cola did not cover the harshness.

For tequila: Sauza Hornitos with the green label. There are better ones but $$$$. There are cheaper ones but just skip those and drink antifreeze.

While we're at it, vodka makes a surprisingly good household cleaner. Good for countertops and hard surfaces, and since it doesn't freeze it can serve as a windshield cleaner in cold weather if you don't have the blue stuff.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I don’t always drink whiskey but when I do it’s Jim Beam “Devils Cut”. Or possibly crown, just depends on what my hand touches first from the shop fridge lol


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

leeabu said:


> I've been drinking Ezra Brooks Bourbon lately. Good price for a pretty decent Bourbon. On the rocks with a splash of water for me.


Try Old Ezra Barrel Strength Bourbon 7 Years old...pretty good stuff.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

RiparianRanger said:


> Are you able to find Weller 12 in Ohio? It shows as available (not special order) on the state's master list but not a single store I've visited over the years claims to carry it. I can find red label and green labe, and I understand William Larue Weller is part of the Buffalo Trace Antique Collection, but good ol' Weller 12 black label seems to be the missing piece to the puzzle.


I get it in PA at the Wine and Spirits store.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Wasn't there a major theft of that Van Winkle a few years ago? Many thousands of dollars' worth. Somebody broke into a warehouse, or something like that.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Every year I’m off for Xmas eve I buy a nice bottle for myself and my uncles. Favorites have been crown XR blue and red (can’t get the red anymore) jack Daniels Sinatra select was fantastic (although I think you pay around 30$ extra for the box and little pamphlet on Sinatra) and this year I picked up a whistle pig 12 year straight rye. Very much looking forward to trying this out tonight!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

[`


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I called Fishslim this week to ask him where he thought I could find the Rabbit Hole Bourbon locally on the shelf and he knew where to send me. I always knew he was kind of interested in bourbons but had no idea how much he was interested until he told me when we were talking that he had 63 different bourbons in his man bar


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Lowerider1029 said:


> bobk Black Velvet came out with their version of salted caramel , it's Toasted Caramel and it's pretty damn good, a lot of the guys in camp liked it better than the Crown. Plus it's only about $8 bucks a bottle.


After seeing this, I bought a bottle for my nephew's wife, sounded pretty tasty so I got one for myself. Have to say pretty damn good, just with a single ice cube. Look forward to sipping with a tasty cigar as an accompaniment.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I called Fishslim this week to ask him where he thought I could find the Rabbit Hole Bourbon locally on the shelf and he knew where to send me. I always knew he was kind of interested in bourbons but had no idea how much he was interested until he told me when we were talking that he had 63 different bourbons in his man bar


Pretty sure I just saw some here in Mansfield at the local Kroger. They've really upped their bourbon selection.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I found it is the local Giant Eagle state store, Thanks


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

OK what about small local distilleries? There are a few just here around Columbus, and there must be many more around Ohio. 

That industry just didn't exist here a few years ago. There was no such thing as locally-made liquor. I don't know if the law changed or if the market changed, or maybe both.

That's like the local craft beer market, go back ten or fifteen years and there was very little of that.

There's a derail waiting, get into beer. I stop.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

leeabu said:


> I've been drinking Ezra Brooks Bourbon lately. Good price for a pretty decent Bourbon. On the rocks with a splash of water for me.


I'm a brother in arms, leeabu. I rarely drink liquor but when i do, it's Ezra. I also as of late been turned on to Jameson. Shots of Jameson for me and Ezra neat room temp for sip'n.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ezra was always whisky of choice for me at Bluegrass functions..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

koonzie99 said:


> I've been wanting to try Michters will have to pick one up now. I also wanna try Henny McKenna bottled in bond it's a 10 year single barrel that I've heard good things about.


Michters makes ridiculously good whiskey. There toasted rye is outstanding. Getting ready to go have a taste of the Michters 20 year rare to come by only like 800 bottles or less a year. Harder to get then Pappys. 

Bang for your dollars the Mckenna was a solid sleeper at its cost point for a 10 year. Very good pour you will enjoy it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

leeabu said:


> I've been drinking Ezra Brooks Bourbon lately. Good price for a pretty decent Bourbon. On the rocks with a splash of water for me.


Have you found the Old Ezra 7 ? It is barrel strength at 117 proof. It is a Heavan Hill whiskey that Ezra Brooks sourced. 39.00 a bottle and is special.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

As Lundy mentioned i am a lover of whiskey. I had Slims Tavern opened up a few years back in my basement. With the help of my Son-in-laws we have on average around 65 to 70 bottles of Whiskeys and Burbons including Ryes.

I love sipping mine Neat but will after having it neat put a few drops of water into what i am drinking to really open up the flavor profiles of the Whiskey. If you have not tried this do so and notice the change in flavor. 
I am a high proof fan and cask and Barrell Strengths are my favorites. You will always find 2 bottles of Bookers on my shelf. Also a major fan anything Buffalo Trace and Heaven Hill products. Blantons is a hard to say no to Staple it is getting very difficult to buy but well worth it. 

Bang for Buck 
1. Evan Williams Bottled in Bond 100 proof. $18.00
2.Evan Williams single Barrell $27.00
3.Larceny around $27.00
4.Mckenna 10 year Fantastic $35.00
5.Eagle Rare $42.00

Those are some off top of my head that i feel you will like for cost factors. Will try to post pic of my bar. I see it changed again how to post pics. Lol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Slims Tavern pallets i ripped apart for back wall and under bar. The natural hickory countertop has a story behind it. My cabinet maker is Amish and does not get out fishing very much so we did some bartering on the counter top. Very expensive but just loved it. So i was able to strike a deal i would pay it off with some catches of Eyes and crappies. he was happy with that so i got busy and told wife i would be home late i had to work overtime to pay for counter top. Lol was tough work but forced myself to do it. ☺


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Fish, your bar looks like my hot sauce collection. A few years ago I counted 135 bottles but I've slimmed it down since then.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

icebucketjohn, i had the Crown Apple several times. It's ok, but too sweet for me. I happened to run into a bottle of Beam Sour Apple, which is my opinion, is much, much better tasting than the Crown. 
Give it a try, you also may like it better.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

If you have never had Redemption Rye or Double Rye lower cost but great tasting pour. Another really good Rye is Pikesville Straight Rye i really like this one.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 287059


I like a shot of apple and a shot of regular crown together. Mellows our the sweet some. 


fishslim said:


> View attachment 287041


Slim- real nice set up there. And to fish on “overtime” is plain genius!! Touché


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

fishslim said:


> If you have never had Redemption Rye or Double Rye lower cost but great tasting pour. Another really good Rye is Pikesville Straight Rye i really like this one.


Have you ever tried Rittenhouse Rye? If not give that a try too. Very good. It’s a Heaven Hill product, bottled in bond so it’s 100 proof.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Lowerider1029 said:


> bobk Black Velvet came out with their version of salted caramel , it's Toasted Caramel and it's pretty damn good, a lot of the guys in camp liked it better than the Crown. Plus it's only about $8 bucks a bottle.


Tried this , 1st night, seemed too sweet but last night, it was really good... wonder why it's so inexpensive?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Salamander said:


> Have you ever tried Rittenhouse Rye? If not give that a try too. Very good. It’s a Heaven Hill product, bottled in bond so it’s 100 proof.


Yes i have a bottle of it as well. Very tasty i kove all Heaven Hill products.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> icebucketjohn, i had the Crown Apple several times. It's ok, but too sweet for me. I happened to run into a bottle of Beam Sour Apple, which is my opinion, is much, much better tasting than the Crown.
> Give it a try, you also may like it better.





$diesel$ said:


> run into a bottle of Beam


last time I ran into a bottle... I ran into the steps on the back porch....ouch!


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

fishslim said:


> View attachment 287041


Nice collection. My favorite as of late has been the knob creek private barrels. So smooth for a 120 proof bourbon. To bad they don’t let the stores in Ohio do private barrels because I feel that’s where it’s at.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ill have a ltl Glen over a few rocks Crown same way not a fan of the flavored liquors some blk bry brandy for medicinal use


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

floater99 said:


> Ill have a ltl Glen over a few rocks Crown same way not a fan of the flavored liquors some blk bry brandy for medicinal use


Lol..looks like the medicines kickin in....I'm not throwing stones in a glass house bro....I'm halfway to ya...


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I'm not a whiskey drinker, but I enjoyed touring the Wild Turkey distillery last year--and since first tasting it there, I now keep a bottle of American Honey on hand for special occasions.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

I usually buy 2 so i can drink one save one, Elijah Craig 18yr, 23yr, Angels Envy, Makers Mark Ohio Private Select, Parkers Heritage 2016, 2017, 2018, Blantons, Bookers, Basil Haydens, Orphan Barrels, Pappy Van Winkle 2017, Old Rip Van Winkle 2016, Gentlemens Jack, Macallan's, Glenlivet, Four Roses and im sure im forgetting some. I usually stick to mainly 13yr and up, Better flavor, fragrance notes. Right now i am sipping on 18Yr Elijah Craig that is a great sipping whiskey. Some i collect and some a drink.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> How’d you source the Colonel Taylor? Assuming outside of Ohio?


Nope found right here in Ohio. I usually get lucky and find a bottle or two every fall.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I’ve found Amador recently and I like it with an ice cube or an old fashioned


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

FishThis said:


> I’ve found Amador recently and I like it with an ice cube or an old fashioned


ooohh..that looks tasty! Canadian Club sells whisky finished in sherry casks and i really like that stuff...


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> ooohh..that looks tasty! Canadian Club sells whisky finished in sherry casks and i really like that stuff...


It’s my new favorite and has a great taste. I’ve only found it at the Hills Market in Columbus


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

FishThis said:


> It’s my new favorite and has a great taste. I’ve only found it at the Hills Market in Columbus


ill have to try it if its not too pricey...


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Guys, you live in Ohio do not drink CC!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

TopRaider15 said:


> Guys, you live in Ohio do not drink CC!


Dude...wtf...after the first drink or two it doesn't really matter, does it?...I love cc...I say that with love and respect for my fellow members...disin cc...damn...rough crowd...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> Dude...wtf...after the first drink or two it doesn't really matter, does it?...I love cc...I say that with love and respect for my fellow members...disin cc...damn...rough crowd...


lol like drinking mouthwash.....


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Friends and I enjoying some whistle pig 10 yr Rye tonight playing cards. Just watching the rain Hoping it turns to snow for some sled riding with the kids tomorrow “late morning”. 


QUOTE="Bass&Bucks, post: 2566995, member: 17097"]
View attachment 286885
Every year I’m off for Xmas eve I buy a nice bottle for myself and my uncles. Favorites have been crown XR blue and red (can’t get the red anymore) jack Daniels Sinatra select was fantastic (although I think you pay around 30$ extra for the box and little pamphlet on Sinatra) and this year I picked up a whistle pig 12 year straight rye. Very much looking forward to trying this out tonight![/QUOTE]


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

koonzie99 said:


> I'm a bourbon nerd as well. Big fan of anything buffalo trace. Favorites of mine are regular buffalo trace, eagle rare, four roses, knob creek, and good old wild turkey 101. I drink them neat or with one ice cube. I never been a fan of bulleit bourbon which is surprising. Four rose made most of there bourbon at least they used to .I think they might have started making there own now. I would like to take a weekend and go visit the distilleries in Kentucky.


A few years ago a couple of us took a motorcycle trip to the distilleries in Kentucky. It was great. As we road through the contry side you could smell the aroma of the distilleries. We toured Makers Mark and Jim Beam. I, do not remember which one it was, when we finished the tour, we were given ice cream with cocolate surp on it. I do not know how the surp was made, but I could have drank it. Both tours were great.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

man ya gotta love some old scotch , old ......


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Basil Hayden
Larceny
Breckenridge Bourbon 

My three go-tos lately


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's a nice looking bottle bet the juice inside is nice to.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

RiparianRanger said:


> Agreed, slim. Let me know next time you’re near Hoover and stop in for a dram of HH bottled in bond from 1955.


Will try to do that. Thanks


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just found this. There is only one I will drink and that is Glenfiddich. Of course I don't have much of a choice as my BIL went to work there after retiring as a British sniper and I wouldn't want to upset him by drinking something else.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Father in law brought over Blade and Bow today. Very smooth for 90 proof, it’s blended w/ ever batch of Bourbon produced from their distillery. I smoked the beef ribs, good pairing!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Woodford Reserve, Wellers, Eagal Rare, Basil Hayden, Buffalo Trace, no particular order. straight up no ice


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

For you scotch drinkers, I'll part with this, bottled about 70 years ago...give or take!
I'm thinking $100, located Central OH.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Check out the Ohlq website. It will show you where it's at. Looks like it's just around the big citys Cleveland, Columbus and Cincinnati.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

RiparianRanger said:


> “This is a pretty strong drink”


Holy Cow!! That's a LOT of bourbon!!

I like Manhattans which are similar, but not near that much bourbon.


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

justbobber said:


> View attachment 315487


Nice score on the Angels Finished Rye, difficult to find.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Was a great evening with friends and grilling out, sipping on Woodford and Laphroaig, everyone was feeling good.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

RiparianRanger said:


> Tough to beat that view. Where were you, flyman?


 Thanks RiparianRander. We are in S.E. Tennessee, tail end of the Smokies in the Cherokee National Forest.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I found a nice new { to me } Canadian the other day Its called Pike creek A little pricier than an average Canadian , 19-20 bucks a bottle 84 proof Very good Claims its aged in oak barrels then finished in rum barrels to give bring out notes of molasses and vanilla, which I can attest is true The only place Ive found it ,I live in Toledo, is Josephs Beverage center Ive always been a bourbon guy , but I do like Canadian whiskey Just bought a bottle of Black Velvet Reserve, which was for the price , very good 13 bucks


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

justbobber said:


> View attachment 315487


 I've had eagle rare.... it's horrible!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

My dog won this bottle of MM with a customized label at a **** hunting club in late 80s early 90s-- (almost drank it when she past)








It's been sitting in my basement unopened since, will that much time effect the taste ??


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

garhtr said:


> My dog won this bottle of MM with a customized label at a **** hunting club in late 80s early 90s-- (almost drank it when she past)
> View attachment 316775
> 
> It's been sitting in my basement unopened since, will that much time effect the taste ??


I would celebrate her by drinking that,after all, she earned it. It's hard losing a beloved pet.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm more of a Rum guy myself. Occasionally Scotch, if my rich cousin is buying! Years ago my sister was friends with a US marshal (different story on that). Any way, he brought a bottle of Tequila over one night. All I could say is " I want a bottle "! He tells us ,this is for his mother!? This stuff is nothing like I have never tasted before. He says that, this is only available for Mexican citizens. Bummer!! Smokey smooth, like silky caramel and what I can only describe as pure Mexican in a bottle. Now I have had some very fine Spirits from all around this world. And I have been around the world twice. It's been a long time since, and I don't remember the name of it. Diplomatica Reserva Excusiva is a very good rum. Long with a few bottles from my cousin $$$. He can afford it!! Cheers.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

The 1800 is my girlfiends favorite.. 6 cases of the blantons was gone in 4 hours guess news travels fast in a small town. I shouda bought more than one.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Not sure why I'm saving this one...maybe cause there are a few already opened in the cabinet?!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

M R DUCKS said:


> Not sure why I'm saving this one...maybe cause there are a few already opened in the cabinet?!


Same brand? If not then I am remembering some smokers that have one lit and light up another. Like myself!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

russell's reserve 10 yr.
gentleman jack
are open,
eagle rare and good 'ol wild turkey in the bullpen !
the wife mixes black velvet w/ Evan Williams Cherry


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

RiparianRanger said:


> If any of you whiskey connoisseurs are looking to broaden your tastes to include rye whiskey I can’t say enough good things about old forester rye 100 proof. New for this year it has that signature rich, full flavor old forester is famous for. It’s on the sweeter side for a rye (sorry to those looking for the typical rye spice). The best part about is a fifth can be had for about $20, a downright steal for juice of this caliber. Grab a bottle and report back whatcha think.


I'll give it a try! Great price! I discovered I like my Manhattans with Rye Whiskey rather than bourbon. Supposedly that's the old school way of making a Manhattan, there are folks on both sides of the fence on it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Tried Knobs Creek immediately thought I was drinking an Oak tree. Then I tried some Glenfiddich.. I could learn to drink this....


----------



## TiminOhio (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm just getting into it; 
1- Knobs Creek, too strong, burns lol
2- Woodford Reserve- I liked this one alot. Learned to enjoy the aroma and taste.
3- Buffalo Trace- was highly recommended. It didn't impress me. Didn't get the taste and aromas like I did with Woodford.
4- Maker's Mark- not bad, pretty smooth. 

After I finish Maker's, I will look for;
A. Angels Envy
B. Evans Williams
C. A different Woodford Reserve.
D?

Christmas is getting closer and I'd like to drop a hint to my rich sister for a good Bourbon, but I'm still just a rookie.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just getting into bourbon myself. Picked up some Angel's Envy port finished. Very good but im looking for something with a bit more spice if someone has any opinions please chime in.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Just getting into bourbon myself. Picked up some Angel's Envy port finished. Very good but im looking for something with a bit more spice if someone has any opinions please chime in.


Give their Finished Rye a sample. Had a snort while trout fishing couple weeks ago. I left the cup in the car in my cup holder. When I got in the car the next day there was a wonderful maple scent to the car LOL. I may use that as a car air freshener!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

For reasonable priced bourbon I do like George Dickel sour mash 12 year
High West double rye is good from utah
Eagle rare is also good
I'm really liking smokey Peat scotches from island of Islay like Ardbeg, Talisker and Laphroaig


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I like scotch, a friend recently gave me a bottle of 15 year old scotch , that had been un opened in his pantry for 20 years. its very good but is it really 35 year old whisky? or does whisky only age in the barrel? always wondered if aging in a sealed bottle did anything for whisky. any ideas?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

As I understand it, once bottled, it doesn't have anymore birthdays!
your example above, only the bottle and label is 20 yrs old, scotch is still 15


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

picked some of this up last night for the fights. Absolutly incredible bourbon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 338275
> picked some of this up last night for the fights. Absolutly incredible bourbon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 338275
> picked some of this up last night for the fights. Absolutly incredible bourbon.


Oop . Thought it was Richard's wild Irish rose


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 338275
> picked some of this up last night for the fights. Absolutly incredible bourbon.


Rosario annihilated


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Rosario annihilated


wrong fights


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> wrong fights


Cowboy destroyed?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

40 seconds wasn’t even long enough to enjoy that fine bourbon.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Cowboy destroyed?


He needs to hang it up. His last couple fights have just been embarrassing.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Cowboy should be ashamed & change his name to CowGIRL. I can say that cuz........he ain't here. 

He's licking his few, if any, wounds and laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> 40 seconds wasn’t even long enough to enjoy that fine bourbon.


More like 10 seconds...as soon as he hit him with those shoulders it was goodnight.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> He needs to hang it up. His last couple fights have just been embarrassing.


He's still a legend...and yes 50 fights is time to hang it up.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't stand McGregor though...I'll root for anyone who fights him...I hope Floyd gets to beat his ass again in the ring...I guess they are talking rematch maybe.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Cowboy should be ashamed & change his name to CowGIRL. I can say that cuz........he ain't here.
> 
> He's licking his few, if any, wounds and laughing all the way to the bank.


If any?..he had a broken nose and a peppered face...he got destroyed...but yeah, I'm sure it doesn't faze him or any of these guys for that matter.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Can't stand McGregor though...I'll root for anyone who fights him...I hope Floyd gets to beat his ass again in the ring...I guess they are talking rematch maybe.


Oh i agree, Conor is a complete tool, i just want to see him keep winning long enough for khabib to destroy him again.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Oh i agree, Conor is a complete tool, i just want to see him keep winning long enough for khabib to destroy him again.


Me too.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

You guys lost focus........


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

M R DUCKS said:


> You guys lost focus........


Lol, too much whiskey I reckon.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Some time ago, I was searching for Buffalo T., someone mentioned give Redemption a try...not bad.
Also, Jefferson’s small batch.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

bobk said:


> Lol, too much whiskey I reckon.


 Impossible to prove I lose focus a lot after drinking


----------

